# ""        -?
-?  ,    ,         ??       ,      ?

----------


## Mihey

...    ,      ..

----------


## Tail

> -?  ,    ,         ??       ,      ?

     ,

----------


## Just_me

"",        .       -     .

----------


## Un-Toxa

> -?  ,    ,         ??

     .   

> ,      ?

----------

,  "   "
  - .  -   - 30-60 .
  -      .  -    ( . .  )
 2 - ,  . 
-    .
     . 
- 200-800 .
 3 - " ".
   ,   - 30-40 .
Ƹ ,  , (  . .   -" ")
 - 300-600 .
 4  -  .
  - .
   .
 - ?

----------


## 23q

,          .

----------


## sharasha

> 

   :   ?      ?

----------


## fabulist

> ?

    : " ?"    ² ,    .... ()

----------


## FLY_INTER

> :   ?      ?

   ,     ,  -     .
      (   )    ,  - 볺  ,  ....
            ,

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,     ,  -     .
>       (   )

  FLY_INTER

----------


## Drasha

> ,     ,  -     .

           30-60 .,   "" !

----------

